# gazebo side lynnhaven



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

fished gazebo side incoming tide like the old days but different results, NOTHING, not even a bump. I threw most all of my mirrolure colors plus some electric chicken. I was waist deep in my waders and did see 3 fair size trout swim by right in front of me, go figure. I was surprised to see a lot of crushed and chewed up sand fleas float by. That's encouraging to know they must be around. Ive tried sand fleas there before without any luck. Anyway, thought I'd share a non productive but good time fishing report.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Tried by Lynnhaven Pier last Saturday morning with bunker and lures...got skunked.


----------



## Markapuu (Jun 18, 2016)

Same thing for me Sunday afternoon..... Nada


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Markapuu said:


> Same thing for me Sunday afternoon..... Nada


twenty years ago there would be 20 -30 fisherman lined up infront of the gazebo all the way to the curve towards lynnhaven pier and everyone caught fish, its sad how it is now. Tomorrow could produce a good day, dont know unless you are out there.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

beachcaster said:


> twenty years ago there would be 20 -30 fisherman lined up infront of the gazebo all the way to the curve towards lynnhaven pier and everyone caught fish, its sad how it is now. Tomorrow could produce a good day, dont know unless you are out there.


Makes me want to break out my Mr. Wiffles after I hit the buffet at Duck-Inn.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

sand flea said:


> Makes me want to break out my Mr. Wiffles after I hit the buffet at Duck-Inn.


THOSE were the days sand flea. Used to walk to the sand 30 feet in front of the gazebo, wade another 20 feet, catch fish and meet really nice people, got to know alot of them by first name.


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hit the old Lynn Pier beach to use up some blood worms so they don't go to waste.. Ended up with 2 dink whiting...
Weekend before that I hit Sandbridge market beach and landed about 20 spot (no yellow bellies) and a few small specks and black drums.. 
Been a tough year...


----------



## Mergus (May 13, 2019)

Try shrimp for the trout. There are lots of finger sized brown shrimp in the shallows. And they are biting SLOW. Just when I think I ignored my popping cork for way too long, that's when I got hits.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Flea, I remember Mr. Wiffles on clearance in the Sports Authority bargain bin.


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

I remember those days 20 years ago. I was shoulder to shoulder to those guys. They are here but here is a clue. they are in some very dirty water.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I've been fishing that beach since '69 when I moved here with my Dad's USMC career. That side in front of the Duck Inn was always hot on the incoming. If you didn't get tangled up with the other 20 - 30 guys that were shoulder to shoulder you had a 10' cast net tossed on top of you by the "Asian Uncles" that were going after the mullet migrating out of the River/Inlet, which was why the trout were there. 

I witnessed a guy that was every bit of maybe 5' tall hit a school of 2 - 3 lbers. that almost swept him into the river. He sat down, dug in and let the current sweep his mother load onto the beach, damn near filled a 55 gal trash can with what looked like enough mullet to outweigh him by 3 - 1. Lots of folks helped him, no one got to terribly excited and everyone went back to fishing, those were the days !!

I think that after they rebuilt the new bridge the current runs through the inlet faster because all of the piles that used to be part of the old bridge and slowed the current near the beach were replaced by the big island like bases that hold the pillars of the new bridge design. 

There used to be a nice channel that was just off the beach on that side that held the Trout but with the changing of the water flow that channel seems to be MIA.

No worries the Specks are still there you just have to go hunting to find them in different spots.

Happy Hunting, Jay B


----------



## vmiikws (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Anyone try Lynnhaven Inlet lately? Tossed some Gulp at the rail at Rudee a couple weeks ago...got skunked.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I've driven down to Crab Creek parking lot just to stare at the water while taking a "long lunch" but haven't tossed a lure in a while. Water temps are down to the mid/low 40's which usually means no fish until spring.

There are Specks further back in the river but that's become slim pickens too.

Free parking at the Crab Creek city owned boat ramp until 31 March but typically the fish are gone until then.


----------

